# Clay Soil



## Keyser318 (2 mo ago)

Hello Everyone, 

I live In central indiana and have pretty high clay content in our soil. When I aerate the plugs just end up smashing down on the grass around it and the yard seems to almost do worse. Does anyone have any ideas on what to do? Is my only option to till in organic material? It feels like it is always two steps back in trying to keep it looking nice. I have bluegrass and fescue mix.

thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Keyser318 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on what to do?


Water, water, water. If you keep clay soil at proper moisture, clay can actually be a great turf soil.


----------



## Keyser318 (2 mo ago)

It feels like the clay chokes out the grass and the water doesn’t really soak in. I have an irrigation system so it does get watered quite a bit


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

I have clay soil, I also leave the plugs to decay. If they get wet and stepped on it does cause damage but if they are allowed to dry first, they can break down more easily.

If you know they won't be able to get dry first (rain/traffic/etc.) you can rake them up and toss into a compost pile or hauled off to an organic recycling place ideally.

Then just top dress and fill in the aeration holes with compost. It's hard work if you do it by hand. Some places offer a spreader service for compost or blower service, if you are willing to pay more.


----------



## Keyser318 (2 mo ago)

Is there any treatment you can do on the plugs to help them break down? Like gypsum or something?


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't know of any treatments, but I run my sun joe over them and break them down further and that works well for me so that I don't have to pick them up.


----------



## Tomahawk31 (8 mo ago)

Get some compost and sand down.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Keyser318 said:


> It feels like the clay chokes out the grass and the water doesn’t really soak in. I have an irrigation system so it does get watered quite a bit


What problem are you trying to fix?

Check the ET and Irrigation guide. Most people under water. With clay, it is ideal to do a soak cycle to let the water infiltrate.


----------

